# Forum > News > Community Chat > Hardware >  What's wrong with my computer?

## Linken91

Hello there ownedcore people. I'm looking for some help regarding my almost brand new computer which I'm having some problems with. It seems to be idling at extremely high temperatures, but I'll deal with that another time..

So, here's my problem: I was playing game and suddenly I heard a high-pitched grinding noise coming from inside my computer.
Naturally, I flipped it over and opened it up to see what was wrong, but I can't seem to find a single thing that's wrong with it.. and yet, the sound persists. it's an almost brand new "Фирма 1С", so it should be of very high quality.
I was wondering if one of you could take a look at this and give me advice on what I need to do to make it go away!

Here's a picture of my rig:



I'll appreciate all the feedback I can get!  :Smile: 
Thanks in advance!!

----------


## Freefall552

Holy mother of god! Is that what russian computers look like? Did you actually buy that computer from a company? Why is there a harddrive laying on top of the mountain of cables?  :Frown:  Perhaps there's a fan burried under it.

I don't think it's safe to look for errors when it's running by the way.

----------


## Zoidberg

Without being an expert or actually knowing what's wrong with your computer, I'm guessing its your CPU.

----------


## JD

Just download more ram...










Okay, that was just trolling. I'm gonna say it's either your fan(s) or your HDD.

----------


## Freefall552

It's obviously something that's pushing against one of your fans. If that's the standard company made computer in Russia, I would be freaking Bill Gates if I moved there. Just saying.

----------


## Linken91

What would you suggest I'd do about it then?  :Frown:  I've not dared to touch it since I got it.

----------


## JD

Keep it open, turn it on, check what's ****ing up  :Wink:

----------


## Freefall552

> Keep it open, turn it on, check what's ****ing up


By the looks of it, it's already on. I guess getting shocked is just a normal day in russia.

----------


## Narudan

> What would you suggest I'd do about it then?  I've not dared to touch it since I got it.


Put the HDD where it belongs ;_;

----------


## Linken91

> By the looks of it, it's already on. I guess getting shocked is just a normal day in russia.


Of course it's on. Otherwise I can't hear where the sound comes from. :/

----------


## JD

If you can hear where the sound is coming from, why don't you know what's broken yet?

----------


## Freefall552

> Of course it's on. Otherwise I can't hear where the sound comes from. :/


Check so there's no cable pushing against any fan.

----------


## Linken91

> Put the HDD where it belongs ;_;


They've drawn most of the cables through the place where the HDD usually sits, so they put it there instead. Apparently to help with cooling.

---------- Post added at 05:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:11 PM ----------

I think I've found part of the problem. Turns out the the power supply and cpu cooler were loose, causing some vibration. But there's still some unidentifiable sound.. sounds like grinding metal..

----------


## sitnspinlock

make sure you mount that hard drive on something  :Smile:  

also odds are its a wire rubbing up against a fan blade.. just keep the case open and turn it on to see whats up.

----------


## Pkchu

Alright im going to give some advice Find a spot to mount the HD a hd is always moving having it set at a angle like that may burn or cause the hd to burn out. (Learn this the hardway)<-- it will start sounding like you have a tank battle inside u pc case lol
Second to me it looks like that grapics card has a fan on it Check that. it can cause the sound you hear. 
(if you can put ur mic and make a recording) 
i can answer this a little better but a fan ball baerings can go out and make a jet / Scrating sound my Grapics card did it. 1st month having it.


_PKChU

----------


## Linken91

> make sure you mount that hard drive on something  
> 
> also odds are its a wire rubbing up against a fan blade.. just keep the case open and turn it on to see whats up.


It's already turned on on that picture  :Frown:  Still sounds like a freight-train. However, I've now taped the hdd to the graphics card, so that they now share the gpu's fan for cooling. I think it's a pretty decent solution  :Smile:  There's no vibration at all now, but there's still a strange sound coming from somewhere.. I tried opening the power-supply up while the computer was running to see if there were anything strange going. Except for some static discharges I found nothing out of the ordinary..  :Frown:  I'm beginning to think that there's something inside the hdd that's not working as intended..

----------


## Freefall552

You're a very brave person. Can't you send the computer back to the people you bought it from, so they can have a look at it?

Allthough you might have voided the waranty when you disasembled the psu and ductaped the harddrive on to the graphic card.

----------


## 2dgreengiant

Have you tried taking the HDD out and turning it on to see if its the sectors which are causing the noise in the HDD? Also taping the HDD to the gfx is a very bad idea.

----------


## klamor

> Also taping the HDD to the gfx is a very bad idea.


This. It's also a VERY bad idea to open the psu up while it's turned on. A good way to find out what's making the noise would be to unplug all of the fans from the power suppy and plug them in individually to test the different noise levels.

----------


## Nobilul

you didn't have to open it if it was a brand new computer . However ,you might wanna rearrange things in there ...... it looks really freaky :-s .

My opinion is that the hot air from the fans is going over the cables and that might heat the cables (i had a pen next to the fans of the laptop and after 2 hours the rubber pen was bent ....nearly melt) .

----------

